# Are You Hungry Now?



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

Soak big bag of assorted bean overnight in water
Drain off the water and place new water 3/4s full
Cut up 1 pound ham in to pieces
Dice one large yellow onion
Pepper to taste
Cut up 2 ounces fresh parsley
Cut up 2 ounces fresh baby spinach
Cook in crock pot on high for 10 hours.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd hid a bowl or two. Looking good.


----------



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

Mussels, Jumbo Shrimp, Morel Mushrooms, Steak Fries and Brussel Sprouts











Steaming the Mussels now.
In an hour will lay them out in
a pyrex pan put a little marinara
and mozzarella on the mussels
in the shell and bake them for 10 minutes.


Jumbo shrimp placed in another pyrex bowl
with a stick of butter and some minced garlic
and bake for 25 minutes. Put the steak fries in same oven.

Put the brussel sprouts in a covered pyrex pan with a little
butter and salt and pepper and microwave them for
5 minutes.

Cut up your morels in half. Lightly salt and pepper and fry in butter until slightly crispy.


----------



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)




----------

